# Have you ever been to Malaysia?



## aspire_kurt (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi guys, ever been to Malaysia? 

What do you guys think about it?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

*sits back* get's a coffee going ready to watch the fun this thread might well generate. opcorn:

Although, one wonders why a Malaysian 'expat' in Malaysia (also it's the 1st post) would be asking this sort of question on a Dubai forum - is there something specific to Dubaians the OP is looking for.

And yes I have been to Malaysia - good in parts, horrendously 'dry' in others


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, i've been to KL as a guest of the Guinness Brewery! Great City, especially "The Beach Club".


----------



## aspire_kurt (Mar 13, 2014)

Heard of Malaysia My Second Home Programme? Also known as MM2H. 

The Malaysian government has designed ‘Malaysia My Second Home Programme’ as an attractive settlement plan and welcomes people from countries all over the world, who meet certain criteria to live in Malaysia.

You would be given a 10-year Social Visit Pass with a Multiple Entry Visa that is renewable unless you have violated the Malaysia rules & regulations. 

It is open to citizens of all countries recognized by Malaysia regardless of race, religion, gender or age.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Do you get a timeshare with that?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi guys, ever been to Timbuktu?

What do you think of it?


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey guys,

Have you been to Duba.. oh wait..


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

Zexotic said:


> Have you been to Duba.. oh wait..


I suspect there are a few on this forum who haven't...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Actually didn't know about this Malaysia My Second Home Programme thing!


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Moe78 said:


> Actually didn't know about this Malaysia My Second Home Programme thing!


i have an apartment in Kuching through MM2H, well worth the value (£70k) for three bedroom 1650 sq ft and very low cost of living compared to here and UK


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Robbo5265 said:


> i have an apartment in Kuching through MM2H, well worth the value (£70k) for three bedroom 1650 sq ft and very low cost of living compared to here and UK


Nice. Certainly better value than Dubai with these soaring prices and cost of living


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

aspire_kurt said:


> Hi guys, ever been to Malaysia? What do you guys think about it?


Be specific. What do you want to know?


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

A lot of Aussies have retired there under the MM2h program.
Great weather -hot all year round. Has a monsion season. Good medical facilities. Most people speak english.'cost of living is low. So good value for money for expats.
People are friendly and most of all I love the food.
Politics is shot though. Corruption is a problem
a friend retired there, loved it initially but after 5 years, had enough and packed up back t Oz.


----------



## aspire_kurt (Mar 13, 2014)

Statistic shown currently most of the applicants from MM2H is from China. 

I wish to develop market in middle east country. 

I'm looking for someone who are good to cooperate.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

aspire_kurt said:


> Statistic shown currently most of the applicants from MM2H is from China.
> 
> I wish to develop market in middle east country.
> 
> I'm looking for someone who are good to cooperate.


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
You need to consider upgrading to the Premium paid membership - that way you can place an advert in the classified section and promote your organisation there.
You are not allowed to promote your company or services in this section of the forum as a normal member.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## aspire_kurt (Mar 13, 2014)

ok, I'm sorry, thanks Steve.


----------



## aditya78910 (Mar 16, 2014)

I had been to Malaysia for a month

Great place, fun people , awesome places to visit


----------



## aspire_kurt (Mar 13, 2014)

yes, Malaysia is multiracial country, most of the Malaysian able to speak in English.

Should have come and visit Malaysia.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

aspire_kurt said:


> yes, Malaysia is multiracial country, most of the Malaysian able to speak in English.
> 
> Should have come and visit Malaysia.


hahahah!

multi racial - but racist apartheid government rules.

Millions have fled the country - have met many in Oz


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

I was there twice last year. Did not like it. Cost of living is cheap, food cheap, hotels cheap, met nice people but wouldn't want to live there long term.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

msbettyboopdxb said:


> I was there twice last year. Did not like it. Cost of living is cheap, food cheap, hotels cheap, met nice people but wouldn't want to live there long term.


Just out of curiosity , so why didn't you like it there ?


----------

